
Codem Ipsum: Lorem Ipsum but for Code - garyng
https://codemipsum.pomb.us/
======
BerislavLopac
Why code in faux Latin when you can use the real thing:
[http://users.monash.edu/~damian/papers/HTML/Perligata.html](http://users.monash.edu/~damian/papers/HTML/Perligata.html)

~~~
jacobush
I didn't expect it, but I thought Perligata is more readable than Perl.

~~~
skykooler
At least, apart from numbers, which all are rendered in Roman numerals.

------
abhijitparida
The name is kind of misleading. I expected it to generate random lines of
code, instead of just replacing identifiers with lorem ipsum.

~~~
moontear
Same thought here. I thought something along the lines of hackertyper.
Something that looks like real code, but isn't.

~~~
Sohcahtoa82
> I thought something along the lines of hackertyper. Something that looks
> like real code, but isn't.

Hackertyper is absolutely using real code.

Specifically, it's using groups.c from the Linux kernel:

[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/kernel/groups....](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/kernel/groups.c)

Compare that to the code used by Hackertyper:

[http://hackertyper.com/code.txt](http://hackertyper.com/code.txt)

------
pomber
Hey, I made this. I needed dummy but syntactically valid code to show in demos
like this one: [https://github.com/pomber/code-surfer/blob/code-
surfer-v2/re...](https://github.com/pomber/code-surfer/blob/code-
surfer-v2/readme.md)

~~~
omarhaneef
Wait, this is just for dummy code for demos? I've been using at work for our
production system. I figured the compiler would catch any mistakes...

~~~
john-radio
Let me know how it goes with the compiler, I've got too much angel capital
invested in this by now for it not to work!

------
swagonomixxx
As some others in this thread, I feel bamboozled.

What I was hoping for is a "Lorem Ipsum"-style generator for code for like 10
different languages. So you'd have a Lorem Ipsum for JS, C++, Rust, etc.

This is just find/replacing identifiers with lorem ipsum, which doesn't really
mask the underlying code that well.

------
0xDEEPFAC
Lorem Ipsum but for javascript __ _

------
Someone
Unfortunately, this doesn’t lorem ipsum code comments.

I also wonder how large such an obfuscated code fragment would need to be to
be able to find back the original code on GitHub/GitLab.

------
mike_hock
The "lorem ipsum" identifier names are foo, bar, baz, qux, quux, etc.

~~~
wa1987
There's even a fancy umbrella term:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metasyntactic_variable](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metasyntactic_variable)

------
lettergram
No description of what’s happening (on mobile anyway), but it looks like the
variables are being replaced?

~~~
tyingq
Identifiers too. It's using the babel.js compiler so the approach is pretty
straightforward: [https://github.com/pomber/codem-
ipsum/blob/master/index.html](https://github.com/pomber/codem-
ipsum/blob/master/index.html)

------
madacol
I think it should not replace the `length` property of an intentional array.

------
gatherhunterer
It looks like dolor is assigned without first being initialized.

~~~
pc86
No, it's passed in as a parameter with a default value of 1

~~~
gatherhunterer
I see, the two columns are hard to read on mobile.

------
Raphmedia
It keeps throwing me

"SyntaxError: unknown: Unexpected token (1:20)"

on valid code

------
cryptozeus
Where would one use this ?

